# Amazed at the pure strength gains from Winny/Anavar



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 22, 2009)

A friend of mine.............is on a cycle of Tren A/Mastron/EQ/ Test Prop at total of 1000 mg /1 gram week on a 8 week thing, he added 50mg of winny and 60 of anavar about week 3 and noted crazy strength at about week 5 from the addition of the the Winny/Var like 25 to 45 lb increases in all the major muscle groups and at least a 10 to 20 jump in the smaller ones. This in addition to the increase from the injects ! I wondered is this normal due the particular stack of compounds or could the combination of var and winny actually be cause'n this crazy strength increase. I believe that he will run that cycle 10 weeks as opposed to 8 as he has increased his kindey and liver support to allow that. Any input on that Var /Winny thing. Already know bout the liver / kidney stress as well as the dry joints and such so I'll save some of you the time to even comment on those things LOL !

Peace and Love
Mik


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2009)

Week 4-5 is when gains usually appear on cycle so I doubt it was the orals.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Dec 22, 2009)

Agreed, the only major strength increase I have ran across mid cycle was anadrol


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 22, 2009)

in fact with  gram of injectables, the winny and anavar will do next to nothing in addition.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 22, 2009)

Do you think the same cycle with T bol as a replacement for winny/var would be more or less effective. I ask because I have no experience or real knowledge of T Bol. I understand that it can be used during cutt'n phase and not as toxic and less water retention than Dbol, would that information be correct ?


----------



## TurdFerguson (Dec 22, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> Week 4-5 is when gains usually appear on cycle so I doubt it was the orals.


 
Agreed, also tell your friend to cut the tren short around week 6 or so. It's not something that should be run for 10 weeks.


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 23, 2009)

anavar will not give you  strength


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Using 6 types of steroids on a cycle sounds like a bright idea.


----------



## TrashMan (Dec 23, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Using 6 types of steroids on a cycle sounds like a bright idea.



It's the ONLY way to get big.


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 23, 2009)

Mikhal said:


> Do you think the same cycle with T bol as a replacement for winny/var would be more or less effective. I ask because I have no experience or real knowledge of T Bol. I understand that it can be used during cutt'n phase and not as toxic and less water retention than Dbol, would that information be correct ?


 
the information you have about Tbol is correct.  I like tbol, but i would not use it with a gram of injectables either. IMO, if you are inexperienced, TBol can be a good choice for a low dose initial cycle, but not for a heavy cycle.

by the way, your friend should switch to Test and Tren.  Test at 400-600 mg ew, and Tren at 200-300 mg ew.  For an experienced user, Test and Tren together make maybe the best bulking cycle of steroids only.

If you're going to compete, i would add masteron the last 4-6 weeks to harden up.  Otherwise, i dont see the point in using it.

Winny does basically the same thing masteron does, so if your'e competing take it at the end.

I wouldn't recommend anavar to anyone but a teenaged girl.


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 23, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Using 6 types of steroids on a cycle sounds like a bright idea.


 
lol. love the sig.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 23, 2009)

dr pangloss said:


> the information you have about Tbol is correct.  I like tbol, but i would not use it with a gram of injectables either. IMO, if you are inexperienced, TBol can be a good choice for a low dose initial cycle, but not for a heavy cycle.
> 
> by the way, your friend should switch to Test and Tren.  Test at 400-600 mg ew, and Tren at 200-300 mg ew.  For an experienced user, Test and Tren together make maybe the best bulking cycle of steroids only.
> 
> ...



Thanks a gang for info, good look'n out my friend. My friend is actually pretty experienced with a number of compounds for some years now and has a ton of cycles under his belt. But solid info and educated opinions are always a bonus Homey.Learn'n is forever. Thanx again

Peace and Love


----------



## weldingman (Dec 23, 2009)

Anvar always made me stronger and know weight gain. Helped me in Bench press comps. I could stay in a lighter weight class.


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 24, 2009)

weldingman said:


> Anvar always made me stronger and know weight gain. Helped me in Bench press comps. I could stay in a lighter weight class.


 

Yes.  that is it's one legitimate use in men.  It has the unusual property of stimulating an increase in muscular phospho creatine.  This produces little weight gain and does increase strength.

If you DONT want to gain muscle, and you want to get stronger, drugs like anavar and halotestin are king.


----------



## TrashMan (Dec 24, 2009)

dr pangloss said:


> Yes.  that is it's one legitimate use in men.  It has the unusual property of stimulating an increase in muscular phospho creatine.  This produces little weight gain and does increase strength.
> 
> If you DONT want to gain muscle, and you want to get stronger, drugs like anavar and halotestin are king.



Halo is the stronger of the two.


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 24, 2009)

TrashMan said:


> Halo is the stronger of the two.


 
no disagreement there.


----------

